# المجمع الشمسي ذو القطع المكافئ! Solar Parabolic Trough



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 أغسطس 2009)

*المجمع الشمسي ذو القطع المكافئ *
Solar Parabolic Concentrator​ 
المرفق عبارة عن ملفين pdf سهلة ومبسطة وقد احببت مشاركتكم فيه.​ 
النظام الموضح بالشكل ما هو إلا محطة 
توليد طاقة كهربية بواسطة التحويل الغير مباشر 
للطاقة الشمسية بإستخدام هذه المجمعات. 
اترككم مع المرفقات 
والله ولي التوفيق.​ 

*SOLAR PARABOLIC TROUGH*​ 
*: System Description*​ 
Parabolic trough technology is currently the most proven solar thermal electric technology. This is primarily due to​ 
nine large commercial-scale solar power plants, the first of which has been operating in the California Mojave Desert​ 
since 1984. These plants, which continue to operate on a daily basis, range in size from 14 to 80 MW and represent

a total of 354 MW of installed electric generating capacity. Large fields of parabolic trough collectors supply the
thermal energy used to produce _steam for a Rankine steam turbine/generator cycle._​


----------



## الساحر (18 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا دكتور انا شخصيا استفدت منه ..................نحن نتظر المزيد


----------



## فيصل مطر (19 أغسطس 2009)

يعجز اللسان عن تقديم الشكر لكل المهتمين بايصال المعلومة المفيدة لنا ولكل البشرية وفقنا الله للسير على دربكم0:75:


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 أغسطس 2009)

الساحر قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا دكتور انا شخصيا استفدت منه ..................نحن نتظر المزيد


 
جزاك الله كل خير
أخي الكريم.

لقد كانت الروابط في موضوع محطات الطاقة الشمسية لاتعمل 
وقد قمت بتحديثها هناك معلومات وفيرة بالموضوع.

وفقك الله ووفقنا لتقديم المعلومة والإنتفاع بها. 

شكرا لجهودكم في الملتقى.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 أغسطس 2009)

فيصل مطر قال:


> يعجز اللسان عن تقديم الشكر لكل المهتمين بايصال المعلومة المفيدة لنا ولكل البشرية وفقنا الله للسير على دربكم0:75:


 
الأخ الفاضل فيصل مطر
بارك الله فيك 

ووفقنا جميعا لتقديم ما ينفعنا في دنيانا وآخرتنا.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 سبتمبر 2009)

فيصل مطر قال:


> يعجز اللسان عن تقديم الشكر لكل المهتمين بايصال المعلومة المفيدة لنا ولكل البشرية وفقنا الله للسير على دربكم0:75:


 
الأخ الفاضل 
:84:المهندس فيصل مطر:84:..

ويعجز قلمي ان يصيغ كلمات مثلـــــــ .. صياغتك.. أثلجت صدري..​ 
ووفقك لتكون الأفضل.. ورددت عليك ثانيةً لأنني لم أوفك حقك ..​ 
وفق الله الجميع لتقديم العلم النافع.. بدون منــّةٍ ولا فضل.. والشكر والفضل لصاحب النعمة​ 
الذي مَنّ علينا بها... فالحمد والفضل لله سبحانه وتعالى. 

وتستحق تقييم على هذه المشاركة.​ 
وكل عام والجميع بخير.​


----------



## الساحر (14 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك دكتور وانا دائما بنتظار الجديد منك تسلم مشكووووووووووووووور وكل العام وانت بخير


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (15 سبتمبر 2009)

عافاك الله 
أسأل الله سبحانه ان ينفع بك وان ينفعك
مع بالغ الامتنان


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 سبتمبر 2009)

جاسم العجيلي قال:


> عافاك الله
> أسأل الله سبحانه ان ينفع بك وان ينفعك
> مع بالغ الامتنان


 
العـــــــــــــــــــ بارك الله فيك ـــــــــــــــــــفو
وجزاك الله كل خير.​


----------



## engr.amin (23 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا عا هالاضافة المميزة دكتور محمد


----------



## الساحر (24 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك علي المعلومات


----------



## نجمة السماء (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات المفيدة جدا.


----------



## م سامى زكى (29 سبتمبر 2009)

لو سمحت عايز أعرف كيف أعمل Simulition لللنظام حرارى به(أشعة شمسية +مرايا مجمعة+ماص للاشعة ) Solar Distillation


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 سبتمبر 2009)

م سامى زكى قال:


> لو سمحت عايز أعرف كيف أعمل simulition لللنظام حرارى به(أشعة شمسية +مرايا مجمعة+ماص للاشعة ) solar distillation



الأخ الكريم المهندس سامي زكي 

أرفق ملفات ثلاث ارجو ان تجد بها ما تريده.. 
وفقك الله..​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 سبتمبر 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الأخ الكريم المهندس سامي زكي ​
> أرفق ملفات ثلاث ارجو ان تجد بها ما تريده..
> 
> وفقك الله..​


 

وهذا ملف رابع..................


----------



## tarek2004_7 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ولكن عندى مساعدة من سيادتكم ارفاق المودبل المستخدم وانواعهم المختلفه


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (17 أكتوبر 2009)

jazak allah ana kul khayr


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 أكتوبر 2009)

نجمة السماء قال:


> مشكور على هذه المعلومات المفيدة جدا.


 

العـــــــــــ تحياتي ــــــــــــــــفو​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 أكتوبر 2009)

tarek2004_7 قال:


> بارك الله فيك ولكن عندى مساعدة من سيادتكم ارفاق المودبل المستخدم وانواعهم المختلفه


 
الأخ المهندس طارق ​ 
ارجو الإطلاع على هذا الكتاب في الموقع 
قد تجد به المعلومات التي ترغب فيها.
http://books.google.com.sa/books?id...&q=solar parabolic concentrator types&f=false​ 
وكذلك المشاركات أدناه لبعض الأنواع.

شاكر مرورك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*Linear Concentrator Systems*

Linear concentrating solar power (CSP) collectors are one of the three types of CSP systems in use today. Here you will learn about the basic operations of linear CSP collectors, including the two major types of linear concentrator systems: parabolic trough systems and linear Fresnel reflector systems.
Linear CSP collectors capture the sun's energy with large mirrors that reflect and focus the sunlight onto a linear receiver tube. The receiver contains a fluid that is heated by the sunlight and then used to create superheated steam that spins a turbine that drives a generator to produce electricity. Alternatively, steam can be generated directly in the solar field, eliminating the need for costly heat exchangers.
Linear concentrating collector fields consist of a large number of collectors in parallel rows that are typically aligned in a north-south orientation to maximize both annual and summertime energy collection. With a single-axis sun-tracking system, this configuration enables the mirrors to track the sun from east to west during the day, ensuring that the sun reflects continuously onto the receiver tubes.
*Parabolic Trough Systems*

The predominant CSP systems currently in operation in the United States are linear concentrators using parabolic trough collectors. In such a system, the receiver tube is positioned along the focal line of each parabola-shaped reflector. The tube is fixed to the mirror structure and the heated fluid—either a heat-transfer fluid or water/steam—flows through and out of the field of solar mirrors to where it is used to create steam (or, for the case of a water/steam receiver, it is sent directly to the turbine).
Currently, the largest individual trough systems generate 80 megawatts of electricity. However, individual systems being developed will generate 250 megawatts. In addition, individual systems can be collocated in power parks. This capacity would be constrained only by transmission capacity and availability of contiguous land area.








A linear concentrator power plant using parabolic trough collectors.

Trough designs can incorporate thermal storage. In such systems, the collector field is oversized to heat a storage system during the day that can be used in the evening or during cloudy weather to generate additional steam to produce electricity. Parabolic trough plants can also be designed as hybrids, meaning that they use fossil fuel to supplement the solar output during periods of low solar radiation. In such a design, a natural-gas-fired heater or gas-steam boiler/reheater is used. In the future, troughs may be integrated with existing or new combined-cycle natural-gas- and coal-fired plants.
*Linear Fresnel Reflector Systems*

A second linear concentrator technology is the linear Fresnel reflector system. Flat or slightly curved mirrors mounted on trackers on the ground are configured to reflect sunlight onto a receiver tube fixed in space above these mirrors. A small parabolic mirror is sometimes added atop the receiver to further focus the sunlight.






A linear Fresnel reflector power plant.

For more detailed descriptions of linear concentrator power plant technologies, visit TroughNet.
Learn more about DOE's linear concentrator R&D.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*Dish/Engine Systems*

The dish/engine system is a concentrating solar power (CSP) technology that produces relatively small amounts of electricity compared to other CSP technologies—typically in the range of 3 to 25 kilowatts. Here you will learn about the basic operation of dish/engine systems. A parabolic dish of mirrors directs and concentrates sunlight onto a central engine that produces electricity. The two major parts of the system are the solar concentrator and the power conversion unit.
*Solar Concentrator*







A dish/engine power plant.

The solar concentrator, or dish, gathers the solar energy coming directly from the sun. The resulting beam of concentrated sunlight is reflected onto a thermal receiver that collects the solar heat. The dish is mounted on a structure that tracks the sun continuously throughout the day to reflect the highest percentage of sunlight possible onto the thermal receiver.
*Power Conversion Unit*

The power conversion unit includes the thermal receiver and the engine/generator. The thermal receiver is the interface between the dish and the engine/generator. It absorbs the concentrated beams of solar energy, converts them to heat, and transfers the heat to the engine/generator. A thermal receiver can be a bank of tubes with a cooling fluid—usually hydrogen or helium—that typically is the heat-transfer medium and also the working fluid for an engine. Alternate thermal receivers are heat pipes, where the boiling and condensing of an intermediate fluid transfers the heat to the engine.
The engine/generator system is the subsystem that takes the heat from the thermal receiver and uses it to produce electricity. Currently, the most common type of heat engine used in dish/engine systems is the Stirling engine. A Stirling engine uses the heated fluid to move pistons and create mechanical power. The mechanical work, in the form of the rotation of the engine's crankshaft, drives a generator and produces electrical power.
Learn more about DOE's dish/engine R&D.


----------



## م سامى زكى (25 أكتوبر 2009)

_جزاك الله كل خير يا دكتور _
_وجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك_
_وأسكنك الفردوس الاعلى_


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (29 أكتوبر 2009)

م سامى زكى قال:


> _جزاك الله كل خير يا دكتور _
> _وجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك_
> _وأسكنك الفردوس الاعلى_


 

اللهم آمين .. 
وأثابك الله على دعواتك خيرا منه..

وجمعنا وإياك مع المصطفى عليه افضل الصلاة وأزكى التسليم
في الفردوس الأعلى.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 ديسمبر 2009)

نزار ابوفاتح قال:


> jazak allah ana kul khayr


 
المهندس نزار ابو فاتح ..
وجزاك الله الف خير...​


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (1 يناير 2010)

د. محمد الله يعطيك العافية على هذه الاضافة


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 يناير 2010)

مهندسة بدوية قال:


> د. محمد الله يعطيك العافية على هذه الاضافة


 

الأخت المهندسة البدوية 
ويعطيكِ مليون عافية
وتستحقين تقييم


----------



## دلوفان69 (15 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس المنيني (16 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
د. محمد انا أحضر لرسالة ماجستير عن طبيعة التدرج الحراري على طول المحرق للمركز
اذا كان لديك معلومات تخص هذا الموضوع الرجاء تزويدنا بها مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 يناير 2010)

دلوفان69 قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 
مشكور مرورك م.دلوفان ..بوركت وعوفيت وجزيت خيرا.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 يناير 2010)

المهندس المنيني قال:


> السلام عليكم
> د. محمد انا أحضر لرسالة ماجستير عن طبيعة التدرج الحراري على طول المحرق للمركز
> اذا كان لديك معلومات تخص هذا الموضوع الرجاء تزويدنا بها مع جزيل الشكر



وعليكم السلام .. 
الأخ المهندس المنيني 
حقيقة ليس عندي حاليا 
ولكن سوف ابحث لك علني اجدها وأضعها لاحقا.

شاكرا ثقتك .. وفقك الله.​


----------



## dilyaro (29 يناير 2010)

فضلت علينا


----------



## machoo89 (13 فبراير 2010)

ارجو المساعده في مشروع تخرج من الاساتذه المتواجدون لسخان مياه بواسطة لواقط القطع المكافئ


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 أبريل 2010)

machoo89 قال:


> ارجو المساعده في مشروع تخرج من الاساتذه المتواجدون لسخان مياه بواسطة لواقط القطع المكافئ


 
ارجو ان تجد ما تطلبه في الملتقى 
ويمكنك البحث في صفحات الإنترنت 
وستندهش للك الوافر من المعلومات .. 

ولكن ارجو ان توضح مشروعك والمطلوب وسنساعد بقدر معين 
وفقك الله.​


----------



## ابو سكوت (1 مايو 2010)

شكرا وفقك الله لاعطائنا المزيد


----------



## ربيع1 (1 يوليو 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فيصل مطر (2 يوليو 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الأخ الفاضل ​
> 
> 
> :84:المهندس فيصل مطر:84:..
> ...


 



شكرا جزيلا دكتور محمد على هذا الاطراء​ 

واسف اني تاخرت عن الاجابة بسبب انشغالي الشديد وتاكد يا دكتور ان الفضل لله ثم لك انت وبعض الاخوة الاخرين الذين يبذلون الجهود المتميزة في سبيل ادخال الطاقة المتجددة الى بلداننا العربية وانا اليوم اخبر ك ان جهودك لم تذهب سدى وهذا رابط لفيديو يبين تجربة بسيطة لاول خلية صنعتها لانتاج الهيدروجين وهي بحاجة الى تعديلات وبعض الاضافات وان شاء الله ستكون التجربة القادمة افضل واعدك بانك ستكون اول من يعلم مع تحياتي لكل انسان جاد في طلب العلم 0​ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_N53Z1Mr90​ 



:77::77::77: ​


----------



## faisal.hasan (16 يوليو 2010)

شكرا والملفات لم تفتح


----------



## mech_mahmoud (16 يوليو 2010)

يعطيك العافيه على هذا المجهود الرائع 

انا اقوم بعمل بحث عن التبريد الامتصاصي الشمسي 
اذا ممكن تفيدني بكتب,بحث.....................الخ

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 يوليو 2010)

mech_mahmoud قال:


> يعطيك العافيه على هذا المجهود الرائع
> 
> انا اقوم بعمل بحث عن التبريد الامتصاصي الشمسي
> اذا ممكن تفيدني بكتب,بحث.....................الخ
> ...


 
المهندس محمود 
هذا بحث( دراسة ) باللغة العربية ​ 
تجد ملف microsoft word document 
مرفق في المشاركة 4
تجد في آخر الدراسة صفحة المراجع 
يمكنك البحث في قوقل لتحميلها.. والإستفادة .​ 

دراسة وتصميم منظومة تبريد امتصاصي مشتركة شمسية​ 
وهذه بعض الدراسات المرفقة 
أرجو ان تساعدك في بحثك.​


----------



## م سامى زكى (30 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (12 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## zakaria bayome (5 نوفمبر 2011)

لقد كنت في مسيس الحاجه لهذه المعلومات لذا اقدم خالص شكري لهذا المجهود الطيب وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------

